# Computer wont boot buy beeps twice continuously



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Ive just installed a 4gb ram stick and it went to windows recovery so i rebooted it then it went to the same thing so i turned it off then removed the new ram and now my computer just beeps twice continuously and wont boot up would really appreciate the help


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Th3shad0wstalk3r, and welcome to TSG.

Usually, anything other than a single short beep indicates that the motherboard failed its Power On Self Test (POST). The meaning of a given beep pattern depends on the exact brand and model number of the motherboard or the computer in which it is installed.


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Its too short quick beeps another post said it could be the power

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Could also be a memory failure. No way to know for sure without knowing what BIOS is running the motherboard.


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Everything boots like the fans etc

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If that's a factory-brand computer, advise us what brand name and model name and model number it is.
If that's a self-built computer, advise us what brand name and model number its motherboard is.

Also provide a description of that 4 GB module.

You haven't given us much to work with at this point.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Ok give me 5 minutes

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Well 1 minute

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Where do i find the details?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Ive put the old ram back in























Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's a DDR2-800(DDR2 PC2-6400) 4 GB module, so it's obvious your desktop computer is several years old.

That appears to be a Dell-branded motherboard, possibly in a Dell Inspiron 546 desktop.

Examine the labels/stickers on the case and look for a 7-character "service tag/serial" number.
Also look for a 11 to 12-character "express service code" number.

Advise us what they are.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

That?









Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

On another post i saw that someone took the graphics card out and pluged the VGA directly into the motherboard?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

No, that's not it.

Is that a *Dell* brand desktop?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

I /msconfig and i noticed that the was a baseboard number so i googled that but i forgot the number? :/

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Are you saying "yeah" it's a *Dell* brand desktop?
If it is, its case will have its model name and model number on it.
Its case will also have its service tag/serial number and express service code number on it.

I'm going off-line for a few hours, so I'll leave you with the others and check back here later.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

This?









Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Ohh no the case isnt dell i bought this off someone else he built it

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to your last image, you have a *Dell Inspiron 546* desktop.
http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/product-support/product/inspiron-546/diagnose

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Theres no display or anything no connection to the monitor

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

If the motherboard came from a Dell Inspiron Desktop, then the 2-beep code most likely indicates the BIOS can not find any usable memory. Try going back to the original memory configuration (same RAM modules in same sockets on motherboard) before the memory addition.

https://www.dell.com/support/articl...nding-beep-codes-on-a-dell-desktop-pc?lang=en

How did you select the memory modules for the 4 GB upgrade? Does the seller or manufacturer of the modules list them as being suitable for a Dell Inspiron 546?


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Ok and i didnt really remeber the right places buy ill try

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

No luck :/

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

When you were reinstalling the original RAM modules, were you making sure that they were fully seated into the sockets and the latching clips on each end of the socket were fully inserted into the notches on the modules?

That motherboard uses RAM modules in matched pairs. Did you make sure both modules were the same and inserted in matching colored sockets?


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Wait there were 2 black sockets and 2 white sockets and there was 2 1GB ones in the white and a 2gb one in the black but i added a 1gb and it was fine so i thought ok ill add a 4gb one instead off the 1gb one 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Try two of the same original 1 GB modules in the white sockets and nothing in the black sockets. If that doesn't work, try moving them to the black sockets.


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

One thanks ill try that

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Nothing mate :/

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Nothing mate :/

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Out of ideas for now. Maybe Frank will have a suggestion when he comes back.


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Okay thank you though

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Btw the light inside is amber

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Based on the information in your images, your computer appears to have been built with a case from a *Zoostorm 7200-5329* and a motherboard from a *Dell Inspiron 546*.
If that's true, its Dell motherboard has 4 DIMM slots and supports a maximum of 8 GB of DDR2-800(PC2-6400) RAM.
That means no more than 2 GB can to be installed in each DIMM slot.
2 GB X 4 = 8 GB

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Oh

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Thats probably why im so stupid

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Sorrt for the late reply too and So me putting a 4gb one in as messed with it?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're not stupid. You just didn't know that 4 GB modules can't be used in that motherboard.

Anytime you want to install or add RAM in a computer, first make sure you know how much its motherboard supports and what type/speed modules it uses.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you but what should i do now?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> there were 2 black sockets and 2 white sockets and there was 2 1GB ones in the white and a 2gb one in the black but i added a 1gb and it was fine so i thought ok ill add a 4gb one instead off the 1gb one


If I understand you correctly:
Both white slots have a 1 GB module
One black slot has a 2 GB module
One black slot has a 1 GB module - which you replaced with a 4 GB module

Is your computer running a 32-bit or 64-bit version of Windows?
Which Windows version is it running?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Yeah thats right and im running windows 10 64 bit

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Theres no beeping no more i took out the cmos battery and then reinstated the old ram and now no beeping but no display 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Nvm its still beeping the little blue thing on the 3 pins came off 

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Im running out of ideas

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

According to its on-line service manual, this is what the Dell Inspiron 546 motherboard and its connections look like.










You must have damaged or dislodged something in it.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

That photo didnt load and look it all looks fine to me






























Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

Also









Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Th3shad0wstalk3r (Aug 1, 2017)

If your out of ideas im gonna take it to a shop

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------

